# National Bonds



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone redeemed their National Bonds for cash? Just found out that they emailed a notification to redeem the interest within two days of receiving the notification. Of course, the email went into the junk folder, so interest lost.
Whole thing seems like a scam now. I know there are fees for ending subscription, just want to minimize the loss after them having my money for 18 months. 
TIA


----------



## NumLock (Nov 29, 2015)

yes I have,

if it is less than 10,000 you can go at almost all major money exchange center and withrdaw it for a fee. I don't remember but it is around 15-20 dhs.

if your withdrawing more than 10,000 then you have to request it from the website and they will call you to confirm. They will issue you a cheque and you will have to either pick it up from their main office in Dubai or have them send it via courier to your address (costs 18dhs to send via courier).

that was 2 years ago; I'm not sure if there are more offices where you can pick it up from for free.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

pumpkins said:


> Has anyone redeemed their National Bonds for cash? Just found out that they emailed a notification to redeem the interest within two days of receiving the notification. Of course, the email went into the junk folder, so interest lost. Whole thing seems like a scam now. I know there are fees for ending subscription, just want to minimize the loss after them having my money for 18 months.  TIA


Yes I have. It's not that big a deal. Just go to some exchange house and give them your number and they'll sort it out for 15 dhs. What other fees are you referring to? It's not a scam..


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

I called them and asked for a refund

18 dirhams courier charges and the cheque was in my hands on the second day

No scam at all. Pick up the phone instead of moaning


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Keithl said:


> I called them and asked for a refund
> 
> 18 dirhams courier charges and the cheque was in my hands on the second day
> 
> No scam at all. Pick up the phone instead of moaning


Thanks, got sorted long ago. Still a load of bollox, as are you.
Go out and have a drink.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pumpkins said:


> Thanks, got sorted long ago. Still a load of bollox, as are you.
> Go out and have a drink.


There should be some sort of IQ test before being allowed on this forum.


----------

